# 06 GTI MKV wheel center caps



## crash0577 (Jan 6, 2010)

I have a 2006 GTI MKV with the standard 17 inch rims, all of my center caps have started to peel. Does anyone know a good cheap place that I can buy new ones from?


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

That's weird they shouldn't just be peeling.

Try http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_V--2.0T/Wheels/View_All/ES251579/ or Http://oempl.us or that guy in the mkv forum that can get parts at employee pricing, I think his name is paul

*edit* or a junkyard like pick n pull

Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## crash0577 (Jan 6, 2010)

I need the whole cap that part that covers up the lug nuts also.


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

post a picture of your wheels.

Maybe I'm just not thinking but last I remember there is no mkv wheel with a cap that covers the lugs

Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## crash0577 (Jan 6, 2010)

Here they are they are the standard 17 on a 06 GTI


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

After about an hour of searching this is all I found. Then again I was searching on my phone...

http://www.urotuning.com/shop/vw-center-cap-mk5-classix-p-2993.html

Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_V--2.0T/Search/1K0_601_149J/ES316226/

here you go, the wheels are actually off a 06 GLI. gti's come with detroits.


----------



## 315061 (Feb 22, 2007)

mihneagabriel said:


> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_V--2.0T/Search/1K0_601_149J/ES316226/
> 
> here you go, the wheels are actually off a 06 GLI. gti's come with detroits.


Actually... GTI's come with both.

The 06-08 came with ClassiX (the wheel pictured above) as the standard. Detroit's were the 18" option. :thumbup:


----------



## Jeremy2020 (Dec 27, 2021)

crash0577 said:


> Here they are they are the standard 17 on a 06 GTI


Where do I find these center caps. I’ve been looking everywhere.


----------



## nadnerbr32 (Jan 28, 2018)

They're expensive for the whole cap, but I have re glued them


----------

